# National Geographic Top Photos of 2015



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2015)

More pictures here.


----------



## Agman (Dec 24, 2015)

*
Striking photos there, SB.  Gotta just love the outdoors.  *


----------



## Ina (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh Sea,The pictures are beautiful, and I would proudly hang them all.  But, I would put the first and third pictures anywhere in my home. So peaceful and inspiring, I would never get tired of seeing them.  :wave:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics, Sea - thank you.

I had dreams of being a NatGeo photographer once, but gave it up when I couldn't even develop my Polaroid shots. :crushed:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2015)

I'd love to be a NatGeo photographer, but I'm like you Phil, would never have to worry about getting fired, because I'd never be hired.   Reminded me of this NatGeo wildlife video that Josiah posted here last January.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2015)

Ooooh gorgeous, you just can't beat Nat Geo photographs for stunningness ( is that a word)? ...thanks SB...that's made my Christmas morning looking at those..


----------



## Raven (Dec 25, 2015)

They are all beautiful photographs and my favourite is the autumn picture
with the colourful trees and waterfalls. I love the fall so that's likely why I find it so lovely.
Thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2015)

Those pictures make me happy.


----------

